# Neuer Gaming PC 100%



## creoop (10. Mai 2016)

Hallo Leute, 

ich möchte mir gerne einen neuen Gaming PC anschaffen, der alle akutellen Titel und die im Jahr 2016 auf Grafik hoch bis ultra spielen kann. (Overwatch, WOW, Battlefield)
Ich habe mich hier im Forum schon etwas informiert und habe was zusammengebastelt.
(Ich brauche alles neu, weil ich meinen alten weggegeben habe)



Ich habe 2 mit geeigneten Freesync-Anforderungen gefunden: ( 24Zoll)

1. www.amazon.de/IIYAMA-Pr...p_d_product_top?ie=UTF8

2. www.amazon.com/ViewSoni...echnology/dp/B01A0ZRR50


Was wäre denn jetzt sinnvoller, der preiswertere Variante aus der Liste zu holen und in ein paar Jahren wieder nachrüsten oder due Teurere. Reicht der günstigere für aktuelle Anforderungen? Welche Monitor passt besser? Habt ihr andere Vorschläge?


Favorit (günstiger): geizhals.de/?cat=WL-668253

teurer: geizhals.de/?cat=WL-668238


----------



## Alisis1990 (10. Mai 2016)

Ich kann den Link für den teureren pc leider nicht sehen. 

Aber der günstige sieht schon gut aus. 
Die einzigen Gedanken die mir dazu noch kommen sind, 

1. Evtl könntest du auch die neuen i5 6500k nehmen. Dann könntest du auf ddr4 umrüsten was in zukunft wahrscheinlich etwas günstiger wird als als ddr3 da dieser ja im standart abgelöst wird.

Leistungs technisch aber kaum relevante Unterschiede, dafür aber halt aktueller.

2. Hast du dir schonmal Gedanken über einen xeon e3 1231v3 gemacht? Der ist schneller und kann 8 threads bearbeiten ist also quasi ein 8 kerner. Das KÖNNTE in zukunft Vorteile bringen. In spielen wir du aber wenig unterschied merken da aktuell mehr als 4 Kerne nicht in fps wiederspiegeln. Meiner Meinung nach sind 8 kerner auch mit etwas geringerem Takt aber zukunftssicherer.

Die Grafikkarte ist ja schnell getauscht aber mit der cpu ist das etwas anderes weshalb ich da nicht als erstes dran sparen würde.

Bei den Monitoren würde ich mal schauen ob du was mit IPS Panel findest. Die haben MEISTENS ein besseres Bild. Sonst machen die für mich beide einen Soliden Eindruck.

Aber Monitore würde ich mir vorher mal ansehen und ausprobieren wollen.

Naja sonst passt alles, NT ist bon der leistubg her gut gewählt Grafikkarte auch, wenn die in das Gehäuse passt alles gut.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Golgomaph (10. Mai 2016)

Hey!

Also bei mir funktionieren sogar beide Links zu den PC´s nicht .. beides mal die Startseite vom PCGH-Preisvergleich.

Bezüglich Monitor kann ich dir aber das iiyama-Modell empfehlen, ich habe den "Vorgänger", welcher den gleichen Namen trägt aber noch keine Freesync-Technologie beherrscht vor mir stehen.
Fürs Zocken spitze, 24" sind meiner Meinung nach perfekt für Full HD und TN ist auch sowas von ausreichend für Games. Klar, gerade das ist subjektiv, trotz dessen ist ein TN-Panel ja nicht "schlecht" sondern als "ausreichend" zu betiteln. Ist dir die Reaktionszeit wichtig, wäre ein IPS-Panel auch nur "ausreichend" .. du solltest also entscheiden, was dir wichtiger ist. IPS ist halt in der Regel ein wenig langsamer .. auch wenn die Technologie diesbezüglich fortgeschritten ist wird es wohl TN immer ein wenig hinterherhinken. Manche schwören auf IPS, andere schwören auf TN, da lässt sich nicht drüber streiten weil unterschiedliches bevorzugt wird. 
Angesichts der Tatsache, dass IPS vor allem in Verbindung mit 144Hz jedoch einfach noch mal ein Stück teurer ist (meiner Meinung nach völlig unbegründet ^^) kann ich dir aber en GB2488HSU ans Herz legen 

MfG,
Golgomaph


----------



## creoop (10. Mai 2016)

Vielen dank für eure schnellen und ausführlichen Antworten, das hilft mir schon super weiter! Euer technisches Know How überschreitet meins bei weitem.. ich werde jetzt erstmal einige Fachbegriffe googlen  

PS: Links müssten wieder klappen


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2016)

Am besten schau mal hier Fit für Doom & Co: Gamer-PCs und Aufrüstungstipps für die Frühlingskracher    ganz grob gilt, dass du auf keinen Fall einen Sockel 2011-3-Prozessor nehmen solltest, sondern am besten einen Xeon 1231 v3 für den Sockel 1150 (wenn du nicht übertakten willst) oder einen i7-6700k für dne Sockel 1151 (wenn du übertakten willst), als Graka eine GTX 970 oder AMD R9 390, evlt wenn unter 450€ zu haben auch eine GTX 980 oder AMD Nano oder AMD Fury. Mehr macht keinen Sinn, da macht es mehr Sinn, früher wieder ne neue Graka zu holen. Die beiden genannten CPUs wiederum "halten" sicher 5-6 Jahre durch. 

Wenn du keine Riesen-Festplatte und teures Gehäuse usw. nimmst, kann man grob sagen: mehr als 1000€ (bzw für die übertakter-Variante eher 1100-1200€ ) für einen PC auszugeben lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## creoop (10. Mai 2016)

Danke auch für deine Antwort. Ich fasse es nochmal zusammen, ob ich es richtig verstehe:

Ich habe drei Möglichkeiten:

Ich kaufe mir alle von mir aufgeführten Komponenten für den PC+ Monitor (GB2488HSU

1.  und tausche die CPU aus gegen ein "xeon e3 1231v3" (lohnen sich hier die 90€ mehr nur um evlt. Vorteile in der Zukunft zu haben, aber keine aktuelle Leistungssteigerung?)

2. und tausche die CPU gegen  i7-6700k mit Sockel 1151 + eine bessere Graka (GTX 970 oder AMD R9 390) 

3. Ich lasse es so wie ist, das wäre auch ein guter PC, aber zukunftsorientierter wäre 1. und 2.

Verstehe ich das richtig? Müssen bei Möglichkeit 2 sonst keine Teile ersetzt werden?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2016)

creoop schrieb:


> Ich kaufe mir alle von mir aufgeführten Komponenten für den PC+ Monitor (GB2488HSU
> 
> 1.  und tausche die CPU aus gegen ein "xeon e3 1231v3" (lohnen sich hier die 90€ mehr nur um evlt. Vorteile in der Zukunft zu haben, aber keine aktuelle Leistungssteigerung?)


 das ist eben schwer zu sagen. Die modernen Spielekonsolen haben 8Kern-CPUs, daher ist es durchaus wahrscheinlich, dass in 2-3 Jahren "8 Kerne" ein Vorteil sind. Und da man eine CPU nicht ganz so leicht einfach ersetzen kann wie eine Grafikkarte, würde ICH eher den Xeon und dafür bei der Graka zB "nur" eine GTX 960 nehmen anstatt den Core i5 und direkt eine GTX 970, da du beim Xeon eine 100%ig sichere Basis für viele Jahre hast und eine Graka wiederum schnell mal eben ausgetauscht ist - die Grafikkartenmodelle dienen hier nur als Beispiel. Es hängt halt auch von Deinem Budget ab. 




> 2. und tausche die CPU gegen





> i7-6700k mit Sockel 1151 + eine bessere Graka (GTX 970 oder AMD R9 390)


 ja, oder auch den 6700k, WENN du denn auch übertakten willst, und erstmal nur eine GTX 960, falls es sonst zu teuer wird. Wichtig ist aber, dass du dann ein Board mit Z170-Chipsatz und DDR4-RAM brauchst sowie einen guten Kühler - da kannst du dich wiederum an dem 1000€-Übertakter-PC aus dem Artikel orientieren. 

Generell kannst du - egal welche CPU und Graka du nimmst - als Basis nehmen: Gehäuse ab 40€, mehr als 80€ macht wenig sind. Netzteil ab 50€, besser 60-70€, 500-550W, 2x PCie-8Pin-Stecker. SSD am besten mit 240GB (ca 70-80€ ), Festplatte 1000GB für 50€ oder wenn du mehr brauchst halt pro ca 15-20€ Aufpreis weitere 1000GB. 

Und der Rest hängt vom Budget ab: Xeon + Mainboard mit H97-Chipsatz (ca 80€ ) + 2x8GB DDR3-1600 RAM (60€ ) macht zusammen ca 390€. Oder Core i7-6700K + Mitteklassemainboard Z170-Chipsatz (ca 130€) + 2x8GB DDR4-2800 oder 3000-RAM (70€ ) macht ca. 530€. CPU-Kühler "normal" ca 25-30€, zum Übertakten eher 40-60€. Grafikkarte mind. eine GTX 960 oder AMD R9 380, besser eine GTX 970 oder AMD R9 390.

Und du kannst auch noch was warten, da Anfang Juni die neue GTX 1070 rauskommen wird - kann aber sein, dass die zu teuer wird, und zwar auch was Preis-Leistung angeht.


PS: willst du denn den GB2488HSU B1 oder B2? Letzterer hat AMD FreeSync, in dem Fall wäre ein R9 390 passender als eine GTX 970


----------



## creoop (10. Mai 2016)

VIelen Dank nochmals für die ausführliche Antwort.

Der i7 etc. ist mir etwas zu teuer, deshalb entscheide ich mit für den kleineren. Ich riskiere jetzt einfach mal nicht zukunftsorientiert zu kaufen, weil mir die 90€ im moment noch mehr wehtun also in 3 Jahren. 

Ich bin dir unendlich dankbar für den hinweis mit B2  darauf hatte ich jetzt gar nicht geachtet (ich dachte es gäb nur einen)

PS: super Hilfe, tolles Forum, danke!

VIele Grüße!


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2016)

creoop schrieb:


> Der i7 etc. ist mir etwas zu teuer, deshalb entscheide ich mit für den kleineren.


 also, meinst du jetzt den Xeon? Oder willst du nur nen core i5 nehmen? Der Xeon ist ja auch ein i7, nur dass du den nicht übertakten kannst - der ist fast identisch zum Core i7-6700 ohne "k", aber günstiger, weil er keine eigene Grafikeinheit hat und als "Server-CPU" vermarktet wird und zudem auch noch den älteren Sockel 1150 nutzt. Der Sockel ist halt ein Auslaufmodell ist, was aber egal ist, wenn man die CPU eh 5-6 Jahre nutzt.


----------



## creoop (11. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, meinst du jetzt den Xeon? Oder willst du nur nen core i5 nehmen? Der Xeon ist ja auch ein i7, nur dass du den nicht übertakten kannst - der ist fast identisch zum Core i7-6700 ohne "k", aber günstiger, weil er keine eigene Grafikeinheit hat und als "Server-CPU" vermarktet wird und zudem auch noch den älteren Sockel 1150 nutzt. Der Sockel ist halt ein Auslaufmodell ist, was aber egal ist, wenn man die CPU eh 5-6 Jahre nutzt.



Also ich wollte weder den Xeon noch den anderen i7 holen, sondern beim vorher vorgeschlagenen System bleiben, in der Hoffnung, dass das erstmal für meine Anforderungen reicht. Wenn ich das ja jetzt richtig verstanden habe, bringen mir diese 90 Euro mehr für den Xeon kurzfristig keinen Vorteil. Nur eine langfristig bessere Grundlage. Da mir aber im Moment diese 90€ mehr schmerzen als in 4 Jahren, wollte ich mir jetzt den "Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz" holen und dann einfach in ein paar Jahren die CPU+Graka neu austauschen...  Macht meine Argumentation sinn, verstehe ich das soweit richtig?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2016)

creoop schrieb:


> Also ich wollte weder den Xeon noch den anderen i7 holen, sondern beim vorher vorgeschlagenen System bleiben, in der Hoffnung, dass das erstmal für meine Anforderungen reicht. Wenn ich das ja jetzt richtig verstanden habe, bringen mir diese 90 Euro mehr für den Xeon kurzfristig keinen Vorteil. Nur eine langfristig bessere Grundlage. Da mir aber im Moment diese 90€ mehr schmerzen als in 4 Jahren, wollte ich mir jetzt den "Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz" holen und dann einfach in ein paar Jahren die CPU+Graka neu austauschen...  Macht meine Argumentation sinn, verstehe ich das soweit richtig?


also, ich sehe oben aber keinen Link oder so was, wo steht, was genau du denn jetzt nehmen willst ^^   schreib das mal bitte auf, also die Einzelteile in Kurzform. 

"in ein paar Jahren" noch die CPU zu tauschen wird aber keinen Sinn machen, da wirst du eher CPU+Board+RAM neu holen müssen. Aber mit nem i5 4460 wird es definitiv klappen, dass du 1-2, so alle 1-2 Jahre mal nur die Grafikkarte aufrüsten "musst", um wieder hohe Details spielen zu können mit den DANN neuesten Games.


----------



## creoop (11. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, ich sehe oben aber keinen Link oder so was, wo steht, was genau du denn jetzt nehmen willst ^^   schreib das mal bitte auf, also die Einzelteile in Kurzform.
> 
> "in ein paar Jahren" noch die CPU zu tauschen wird aber keinen Sinn machen, da wirst du eher CPU+Board+RAM neu holen müssen. Aber mit nem i5 4460 wird es definitiv klappen, dass du 1-2, so alle 1-2 Jahre mal nur die Grafikkarte aufrüsten "musst", um wieder hohe Details spielen zu können mit den DANN neuesten Games.




www.geizhals.de/?cat=WL-668253

Einzelteile:

PowerColor Radeon R9 390 PCS+, Radeon R9 390, 8GB GDDR5

Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz

Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600

Samsung SSD 850 Evo 250GB, SATA (MZ-75E250B)

ASRock B85 Pro4 (90-MXGQB0-A0UAYZ)

Western Digital WD Green 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s

EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis (84000000119)

be quiet! System Power 7 450W ATX 2.31 (BN143)

Fractal Design Core 2500 (FD-CA-CORE-2500-BL)


hier ist das System, was ich jetzt so bestellen wollte. Wenn du jetzt sagst, dass es sein kann, dass ich schon nächstes Jahr wieder was austauschen müssen, das macht mich dann doch stuzig


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2016)

Sieht gut aus - du kannst aber noch ein wenig sparen, wenn du als SSD eine Crucial BX200 oder ADATA SP550 nimmst, die kosten nur 60€ und sind auch gut. Und die Festplatte ist halt eine "green", die spart im Zweifel Strom und ist dann nicht so schnell - da wäre eine Alternative die Seagate Desktop HDD oder eine Toshiba DT01ACA. 

Wenn du bei der SSD sparst, kannst du vielleicht ein ETWAS besseres Netzteil nehmen, da 450W je nach später noch kommender Grafikkarte vlt nen Tick zu grenzwertig sein kann. 


Ansonsten passt alles gut. Und mit der Kombi wirst du aktuell alles auf hoch bis Max spielen können - wenn irgendwann mal die dann neuen Games nicht mehr gut genug laufen, wäre halt zuerst die Grafikkarte dran. Da hängt es von Deinen Ansprüchen ab, ob das vlt schon in einem Jahr ist oder erst in 2-3 Jahren. Wenn du unbedingt "hohe Details" spielen willst, dann KANN es halt sein, dass die R9 390 zB für das übernächste Battlefield etwas zu wenig ist, also für das, was 2017 dann im Herbst kommt. Aber wenn es nicht schlimm ist, dass es "nur" mittlere Details sind, die immer noch besser aussehen als es heute "maximale Details" tun, dann wird die Karte länger "halten"


----------



## creoop (11. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn du bei der SSD sparst, kannst du vielleicht ein ETWAS besseres Netzteil nehmen, da 450W je nach später noch kommender Grafikkarte vlt nen Tick zu grenzwertig sein kann.



Okay SSD und HDD wird noch getauscht. Netzteil auch, reichen 500 Watt oder eher 600?


----------



## creoop (11. Mai 2016)

okay super Tipps, danke dir  Werde mir dann doch die Crucial BX200 SSD holen und eine eine deiner genannten HDD, 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn du bei der SSD sparst, kannst du vielleicht ein ETWAS besseres Netzteil nehmen, da 450W je nach später noch kommender Grafikkarte vlt nen Tick zu grenzwertig sein kann.



Mit dem Netzteil überlege ich mir noch, wieviel Watt wäre denn da angebracht?  500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 9 Modular 80+ Silver?

ups, doppelpost, sorrry


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2016)

creoop schrieb:


> okay super Tipps, danke dir  Werde mir dann doch die Crucial BX200 SSD holen und eine eine deiner genannten HDD,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 das reicht auf jedem Fall gut aus. Das 450W wäre vermutlich auch gut genug, aber nicht dass du in 3 Jahren mal ne Karte holst, und dann reicht es nicht ganz...


----------



## creoop (11. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> das reicht auf jedem Fall gut aus. Das 450W wäre vermutlich auch gut genug, aber nicht dass du in 3 Jahren mal ne Karte holst, und dann reicht es nicht ganz...



Perfekt, habe es geändert und leider ist jetzt eine neue Frage aufgekommen. Am 10. Juni kommt die GTX 1070, Preis/Leistung scheint sie ja um einiges besser als meine PowerColor Radeon R9 390 PCS+, Radeon R9 390, 8GB GDDR5 zu sein. Es würde sich ja dann anbieten zu warten, oder?

1) Wenn ich mir die GTX 1070 kaufe, sind dann alle andere Bestandteile vom PC noch stark genug, dass ich einfach die Graka tauschen kann? (->GTX1079 kaufen)
2) Kann ich solange den PC mit einer uralten Graka nutzen (bis die neue, ende Juni kommt) oder gibt es irgendeinen Grund warum davon abzuraten ist?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2016)

creoop schrieb:


> Perfekt, habe es geändert und leider ist jetzt eine neue Frage aufgekommen. Am 10. Juni kommt die GTX 1070, Preis/Leistung scheint sie ja um einiges besser als meine PowerColor Radeon R9 390 PCS+, Radeon R9 390, 8GB GDDR5 zu sein.


 woher willst du das wissen? Die GTX 1070 wird vermutlich um die 450€ kosten, und was die leistet, weiß man ja noch gar nicht genau. 

Aber wenn du bis Anfang/Mitte Juni warten kannst, dann warte ruhig   die 1070 soll ab 10.Juni zu haben sein. Und ganz sicher wirst du auch in zB 2-3 Jahren dann eine neue Karte bekommen, die dann "neu" ist und die deutlich besser als eine 1070 ist, ohne dass Deine CPU zu schwach ist. 


Eine ganz alte Karte zu nutzen würde ich aber an sich nicht machen, außer du hast aktuell gar keinen PC und willst schon mal "nen PC haben". Wie alt ist die Karte denn bzw. was für eine isses?


----------



## creoop (12. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> woher willst du das wissen? Die GTX 1070 wird vermutlich um die 450€ kosten, und was die leistet, weiß man ja noch gar nicht genau.
> 
> Aber wenn du bis Anfang/Mitte Juni warten kannst, dann warte ruhig   die 1070 soll ab 10.Juni zu haben sein. Und ganz sicher wirst du auch in zB 2-3 Jahren dann eine neue Karte bekommen, die dann "neu" ist und die deutlich besser als eine 1070 ist, ohne dass Deine CPU zu schwach ist.
> 
> ...



Ja ich habe irgendwo ein Vergleich gesehen, dass sie wohl besser ist als alle bisherigen.. Angeblich zwischen 350-450€ hatte ich gelesen.. Ich bestelle erstmal wie geplant die R9.. (http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvidia-Pascal-Hardware-261713/News/GTX-1080-GTX-1070-Preis-1194963/)

Die Daten der Karte kenne ich gerade leider nicht. Ist aber schon 5-6 Jahre alt 

Habe übrigens nochmal das Netzteil gewechselt und jetzt eins bestellt.. 

"*Corsair Vengeance 550M 550W ATX 2.4" für 59,95 inkl Versandt -> Hoffentlich ein guter Ersatz für das "**500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 9 Modular 80+ Silver"*


----------



## Herbboy (12. Mai 2016)

also, die Karte, die besser als alle bisherigen sein wird, ist die GTX 1080 - die kostet aber eher 600€  oder mehr    und die Frage ist da auch, was die ersten Tests dann wirklich zeigen, WIE viel besser die ist. Bei der 1070 kann es sein, dass die sich schon bei Release durchaus lohnt - aber es gibt halt noch keine unabhängigen Tests, nur Aussagen von nvidia, und die muss man durchaus auch mal mit Vorsicht genießen, weil da zB gern mal von "50% mehr Datenrate" die Rede ist, als gelte das für die Karte, dabei gilt es "nur" für das RAM der Karte und bringt effektiv nicht so viel, wie es sich anhört.

Das Netzteil ist okay, das kannst du nehmen.


----------

